# Key West Sailing



## Fau (May 13, 2012)

I'll be in Key West shortly and would like to rent a sailboat for a day. Does anyone know of an agency that will let me charter a sailboat for that length of time?

Thanks


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

I bet people are leery with the skinny water and multiple reefs, crab pots, etc...


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

try Craig list for KW


----------

